# Idiots on the Bank - Across Rudee Municipal Docks



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Some friends and I were fishing last night in Rudee. We were marking fish all over but, couldn't get them to bite. As with most yak fisherman who fish that area, we ended up at the corner with the lights at the Police docks. We didn't go into the little creek. There was a few guys with a generator and some lights fishing from the shore in the woods across from the docks. I made several casts into the lights off of the docks when the dudes on shore yelled "Hey Mother $%$%$!, you have the whole ocean! Why do you have to come here?" I couldn't help myself...especially after being cursed at. I simply yelled in return, "Yeah but all the fish are over here!" and proceeded to fish. I probably should have just turned a the other cheek. But I couldn't help myself.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Sounds like the folks on the shore were pretty well lit up other than with the lights. Not a lot of room to duck in a kayak when they start casting at you.


----------



## gj135 (May 26, 2013)

A few things. One, I don't think you should be so sensitive about a curse word. I know a lot of people are very religious and would prefer their children not hear profanity. But let's be real, you're obviously an adult and chances are they were as well. People are passionate about fishing, and passion stirs emotions, and when people get emotional they often throw caution to the wind. You did the same thing they did it's just that in your mind they trespassed first, in their mind you trespassed first. So clearly you should have turned the other cheek but you didn't, and therefore I would make the argument that both parties were at fault.

Secondly, you, as a kayak/boat fisherman should respect that the people fishing from shore are limited in their ability to move to a new location. As far as ruddee inlet is concerned, there is hardly any public fishing space there. It sounds like these guys were fishing from private land? Really that's irrelevant. Being a boat/kayak/shore fisherman myself, I can see it from both sides. If you were within casting range, or even just outside of it to where your cast could overlap the shore fisherman's cast, you were too close. If someone is close enough for me to hit them from shore with a 1/4 oz jig I'm going to drop that jig right next to them and look at them the whole time to make sure they get the point. I can't believe how inconsiderate the boat and kayak fisherman in ruddee inlet can be in this regard. They will literally anchor in the channel, not only in the way of boats, but well within casting range of a shore fisherman. One other thing for you to consider is that these shore fisherman have probably encountered boaters/kayakers infringing upon them all the time. Especially if they happen to be seen catching a fish. I understand you weren't near the rock area of the inlet where shore fisherman congregate, but you have to put yourself in their shoes. Ruddee inlet is not massive, but there is relatively very little area for shore fisherman to fish. That means most of the inlet is open to you and not to them. To think the fish would only be close to the shore fisherman is just a lack of effort on your behalf, IMO. I can't imagine that's the only place there were fish that night and if it was, then maybe you should've chalked it up to getting to the party late and moved on for the night.

I'm not trying to villainize you but there are a lot of bad feelings in ruddee from both sides so it's best to err on the side of decency and yield. If I'm fishing from the shore though I will 'demand' a certain amount of respect. I will cast close enough to you to let you know you're in the way and then if that doesn't fix things I will say something. I'm saying this assuming I was there first and someone encroached where I was already fishing. It's disrespectful regardless of the situation but IMO even more so if it's a boater infringing on a shore fisherman. It shows no class whatsoever and it's often that these boaters have a dignified attitude as if they were better because they are on the water. Boating is fun but it's not the only way to fish.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Nice first post there gj135. I'm sure you earned a bunch of bookmarks with your great advise about throwing at a yaker. Keep up the good advise.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

wdbrand said:


> Nice first post there gj135. I'm sure you earned a bunch of bookmarks with your great advise about throwing at a yaker. Keep up the good advise.


Ya know? Right. Might this person have been in that mix?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

wdbrand said:


> Nice first post there gj135. I'm sure you earned a bunch of bookmarks with your great advise about throwing at a yaker. Keep up the good advise.


I think you're off base on this one, he didn't say to throw at a yaker, just close enough to let him know that he is in the shore fisherman's area. I feel his pain even as a boater, as I've had kayakers "troll" between me and the shore when I was anchored up off of a flat and tossing toward the grass. That is just rude, and yes, it continued throwing where I had been casting and it came right next to the kayaker and got his attention. . . and got me a dirty look - but it was NOT aimed AT him, just to let him know he had come within my casting area. If these fisherman (anglers? maybe) had gone to the trouble to light up their fishing water to attract the bait fish and so attract the game fish, then to go close enough to them to cast toward their light is like setting up in another boats chum slick. . . it is just WRONG. IMHO, wdbrand, you need to re-think your comment. lil red jeep - maybe he was in the mix. Does that make him wrong for writing a lucid, succinct and literate response? Or maybe he wasn't, maybe he (she?) just has seen this kind of behavior and felt impelled to respond. Me, I've just fished many ways from many places there, and yes, there are rude yakers, yachters and everything in between. There are also some people that just don't realize that they are fishing "in the other guys area". This sounds like the OP. He needs to know that when someone else set up optimal fishing conditions or is fishing a good area, he should not intrude and not expect rude.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

A week ago or so I was fishing off a bridge in Richmond. Lots of people fish from this bridge. And then a boater headed upstream towards the bridge. As he closed in, he had his teenage son go up on the bow and sweep a paddle back and forth in the air so he could "navigate" through all the lines that were in the water. Needless to say, it wasn't long before he had a bunch of 3 oz warning shots. He wised up and turned around. I wonder if he started a thread to rant about all the "idiots" on the bridge?


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

*same thing down at dock street*



7.62 said:


> A week ago or so I was fishing off a bridge in Richmond. Lots of people fish from this bridge. And then a boater headed upstream towards the bridge. As he closed in, he had his teenage son go up on the bow and sweep a paddle back and forth in the air so he could "navigate" through all the lines that were in the water. Needless to say, it wasn't long before he had a bunch of 3 oz warning shots. He wised up and turned around. I wonder if he started a thread to rant about all the "idiots" on the bridge?


14th street? Same thing down at dock street, people just yelled for them to clear out that people were fishing...they moved people fished... a 3 oz sinker would be like getting hit with a force that could do damage to man and boat. I kayak fish and bank fish my goal is to stay away from people regardless. People on the bank cast over my line boats speed by and rock my kayak. Go figure


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Cant we all just get along?:fishing:


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

gj135 said:


> A few things. One, I don't think you should be so sensitive about a curse word. I know a lot of people are very religious and would prefer their children not hear profanity. But let's be real, you're obviously an adult and chances are they were as well. People are passionate about fishing, and passion stirs emotions, and when people get emotional they often throw caution to the wind. You did the same thing they did it's just that in your mind they trespassed first, in their mind you trespassed first. So clearly you should have turned the other cheek but you didn't, and therefore I would make the argument that both parties were at fault.
> 
> Secondly, you, as a kayak/boat fisherman should respect that the people fishing from shore are limited in their ability to move to a new location. As far as ruddee inlet is concerned, there is hardly any public fishing space there. It sounds like these guys were fishing from private land? Really that's irrelevant. Being a boat/kayak/shore fisherman myself, I can see it from both sides. If you were within casting range, or even just outside of it to where your cast could overlap the shore fisherman's cast, you were too close. If someone is close enough for me to hit them from shore with a 1/4 oz jig I'm going to drop that jig right next to them and look at them the whole time to make sure they get the point. I can't believe how inconsiderate the boat and kayak fisherman in ruddee inlet can be in this regard. They will literally anchor in the channel, not only in the way of boats, but well within casting range of a shore fisherman. One other thing for you to consider is that these shore fisherman have probably encountered boaters/kayakers infringing upon them all the time. Especially if they happen to be seen catching a fish. I understand you weren't near the rock area of the inlet where shore fisherman congregate, but you have to put yourself in their shoes. Ruddee inlet is not massive, but there is relatively very little area for shore fisherman to fish. That means most of the inlet is open to you and not to them. To think the fish would only be close to the shore fisherman is just a lack of effort on your behalf, IMO. I can't imagine that's the only place there were fish that night and if it was, then maybe you should've chalked it up to getting to the party late and moved on for the night.
> 
> I'm not trying to villainize you but there are a lot of bad feelings in ruddee from both sides so it's best to err on the side of decency and yield. If I'm fishing from the shore though I will 'demand' a certain amount of respect. I will cast close enough to you to let you know you're in the way and then if that doesn't fix things I will say something. I'm saying this assuming I was there first and someone encroached where I was already fishing. It's disrespectful regardless of the situation but IMO even more so if it's a boater infringing on a shore fisherman. It shows no class whatsoever and it's often that these boaters have a dignified attitude as if they were better because they are on the water. Boating is fun but it's not the only way to fish.



where those dudes were fishing is actually city land and most people that go back there leave trash and other crap lying around. They dont clean up after themselves and throw other garbage into the water. They dont even belong there. cast at me and see where that gets you. You never know who is out on the water carrying a badge..


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

7.62 said:


> A week ago or so I was fishing off a bridge in Richmond. Lots of people fish from this bridge. And then a boater headed upstream towards the bridge. As he closed in, he had his teenage son go up on the bow and sweep a paddle back and forth in the air so he could "navigate" through all the lines that were in the water. Needless to say, it wasn't long before he had a bunch of 3 oz warning shots. He wised up and turned around. I wonder if he started a thread to rant about all the "idiots" on the bridge?



So a boat/yak doesn't have the right to navigate through the 14th street bridge and fish up river??? That's actually what we need, a boat or person to be hurt by one of the idiots on the bridge, then maybe the RPD and DGIF can close that bridge down to fishing.

Nothing like having a bridge filled with folks trying to poach stripers. Too bad DGIF has no intentions of going up on the bridge and checking the trashcans


----------



## gj135 (May 26, 2013)

I would never advocate hitting someone with lead. If that's what anyone deciphered from my post they misunderstood. I'm not a trash leaver, nor was I there when this incident happened. I just would rather that the boaters and kayakers of ruddee inlet hear some perspective from a shore fisherman because to be frank some of them out there need a lesson in courtesy. That's not to say that a lot of them or even all of them do, but it only takes one.

Say I'm fishing, along with a half a dozen other anglers, off the rocks at ruddee. A kayaker decides he wants to fish right in front of me. He stops and drops an anchor or keeps himself positioned in a place that I was casting directly at or past. If that happens I'm going to keep on casting how I've been casting. Is it my fault if he has put himself into the danger zone? I have the casting control to not hit someone in that situation, but what if I didn't? What if I was new and I slung my two ounce bottom sinker out there and hit that guy. To me it seems reckless of the kayaker or boater to put themselves in that position. I would never do it out of etiquette, but it seems like to me anyone would be concerned with self preservation, and if not they certainly shouldn't be upset if they get hit.

I'm not going to start slinging lead just because someones right in front of me but you wouldn't believe some of the things I've seen in ruddee inlet. I watched a guy anchor in the channel with a john boat only to get pulled off it about a minute later. Now he's dragging his bottom rigs. What's his next move? Trying to keep his rigs from getting tangled instead of taking control of the boat. He let himself drift til about 10 feet from the rocks. Then he just sat there, right in front of me, until he managed to get his stuff together and put put back off into the inlet never to be seen again. I had to stop fishing for a solid five minutes while this guy farted around in the middle of ruddee inlet without ever seeming to notice anyone else was there. He never even looked up at me. I sat there and stared at him the whole time hoping he was going to look up and ask me did I want to join him...

I can see it from all sides. None of you that have gotten upset with me would feel that way if you were fishing next to me and some guy in a john boat decides he wants to hang out where you've been dropping your jigs for the last hour. I'm still slightly in disbelief people imagine that I'm out there attacking people with jigs. That's not the case and I will say that anyone who does try to hit someone with lead has some serious problems. I'm ALWAYS going to smooth things over without violence. I think maybe it's my fault for insinuating that I was throwing the jig at the people but that's not the case. I could hit a hulahoop from across ruddee with my trout rod and a 1/4 ounce jig but if someone decides to hang out where I'm casting I can't be liable for their carelessness. The whole point of me dropping my jig near the boater is so that they realize they are in the danger zone. It's kind of a heads up, "HEY BUDDY, YOU'RE A LITTLE CLOSE THERE!" If they look over at me pissed off then I will just casually let them know, you're too close. I've never had anyone do more than huff and puff a few times under their breath, probably calling me a douche, then they leave. If they decided they wanted to fight about it then I would leave. No fish is worth getting in a fight. 

You might disagree with me but seriously let's not devolve into a storm of insults. I'll never hit any of you out there with a jig so don't even let that idea flutter around in your mind. I can't speak for everyone though and there's always going to be some idiot who actually wants to hurt you. It's in all of our own interest to protect ourselves out there, and that means avoiding fishing in areas where people could hit you with lead. Seems like common enough sense to me anyway.


----------



## Les (May 28, 2000)

There must be something that influences the behavior of those who are able to navigate around on the water versus those who are shore bound. Its sometimes like there is this attitude from those in the water like, look at me... I'm better than you!

Last fall I was surf fishing Carolina Beach when two truck loads of paddle boarders parked right next to me, and for the next two hours ran across my lines without nary a "pardon me" or "I'm sorry". I have experienced much the same from both surfers and boaters while pin fishing from a number of piers. I, too, fish Rudee, but only once or twice a year. Thankfully I have not encountered any problems there. I kayak, canoe, and also own a motorized fishing boat. I also fish from shore... often. Yes, we all do have to get along. All it takes is a pinch of common courtesy.


----------



## Clintoje (May 16, 2013)

Les said:


> There must be something that influences the behavior of those who are able to navigate around on the water versus those who are shore bound. Its sometimes like there is this attitude from those in the water like, look at me... I'm better than you!
> 
> Last fall I was surf fishing Carolina Beach when two truck loads of paddle boarders parked right next to me, and for the next two hours ran across my lines without nary a "pardon me" or "I'm sorry". I have experienced much the same from both surfers and boaters while pin fishing from a number of piers. I, too, fish Rudee, but only once or twice a year. Thankfully I have not encountered any problems there. I kayak, canoe, and also own a motorized fishing boat. I also fish from shore... often. Yes, we all do have to get along. All it takes is a pinch of common courtesy.


I had a problem like that once with some swimmers/ surfers while I was fishing in Oahu. I politely walked up and told them that I was shark fishing and that I had caught a few big ones there recently. they packed up their stuff and went about their business elsewhere. Make sure that when the risk taker decides to say "ah cool, I wanna see one" that you remind him that they are not coming around to visit. They are there because they are hungry and you have bloody bait in the water.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll add to this, not from the area, but experienced exactly whats being talked about.

As a shore fisherman if I'm fishing an area and a boat gets close enough to be hit by a cast, drags my lies, or starts throwing cast nets on top of my bait.. ya I'll get pretty dam pissed. We don't have a lot of areas to fish, were limited to spots due to swimmers, private property and park closing times, while whoever is in the boat has the entire dam ocean to fish. 

Now if the boater decides to anchor up well out of my casting range, turn off his engines and just sit there quietly and fish, being mindful not to cast into my lines causing a tangle.. I'd be ok with that.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

NTKG said:


> So a boat/yak doesn't have the right to navigate through the 14th street bridge and fish up river??? That's actually what we need, a boat or person to be hurt by one of the idiots on the bridge, then maybe the RPD and DGIF can close that bridge down to fishing.
> 
> Nothing like having a bridge filled with folks trying to poach stripers. Too bad DGIF has no intentions of going up on the bridge and checking the trashcans


I yak fish that same stretch of river, but that day I was on the bridge. So if I'm fishing on the bridge, I'm "one of the idiots" but if I'm in my yak I'm a legit angler?

It has nothing to do with who has a right to do what, it has to do with the way they were going about it. You should have seen this kid...(late teens/early twenties), swinging his paddle around like a mad man, hitting people's lines. I don't see how on earth you could read my description and call the bridge fishermen the idiots. If you want to fish the Mayo bridge in a boat or a yak, you can find a way to do so without hitting people's lines with your paddle. But if the bridge is filled wall to wall with fishermen and you really don't see a safe way to get there without disrupting another man's fishing, then MAYBE you think to yourself, "These guys were here first and I don't want to invade their space. I'll just fish somewhere else." It's just courtesy, Neil.

With that said, I don't condone the warning shots, but I also don't think anyone was actually trying to hit them. It was more like, "Can't you see all the people fishing here? No? Now you do." It was just stupid for that boat to come in the direction they were in the manner they were. Do you disagree? I saw other clear areas they could have easily come up through and then traveled parallel to the bridge with no issues. They just didn't want to take the long way to where they wanted to go. How well do you think it would have been received had boaters started doing that to anglers fishing at a fishing pier???

Also, you are lumping all the people who fish on the bridge together, which I don't think is right. Maybe you have experienced negative things while up there in the past, but you can't assume everyone up there is poaching or whatever. The day I went, it was opening day for slot stripers, and I caught two. Do people keep ones under 32" before opening day? I hope not, but I don't fish the bridge until opening day because there is no point to me. If you know that people do, have you called DGIF? What did they say? And who's to say that people ON the river aren't poaching either???


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Canon said:


> where those dudes were fishing is actually city land and most people that go back there leave trash and other crap lying around. They dont clean up after themselves and throw other garbage into the water. They dont even belong there. cast at me and see where that gets you. You never know who is out on the water carrying a badge..
> 
> Last edited by Canon; Today at 08:32 AM. Reason: Edited by Mod


Really? Personal Attacks are now being allowed? (please take note of comment re: edit, that I quoted also, moderators) 


and MY comment I'm going to self-edit as I don't think it's a good idea to encourage trolls.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Rory you know they are not allowed and we will fix them as soon as we see them and warn the poster so no need to go there.

Now are we really going to start off this year about tossing stuff at boaters and yakers??? We all know they have brain injuries and cant help it  (yes thats a joke folks so untwist your panties)

But for the new folks to P&S even talking about throwing lead at people on the water is a no no here so save your self from being put in the corner for time out.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

7.62 said:


> I yak fish that same stretch of river, but that day I was on the bridge. So if I'm fishing on the bridge, I'm "one of the idiots" but if I'm in my yak I'm a legit angler?
> 
> It has nothing to do with who has a right to do what, it has to do with the way they were going about it. You should have seen this kid...(late teens/early twenties), swinging his paddle around like a mad man, hitting people's lines. I don't see how on earth you could read my description and call the bridge fishermen the idiots. If you want to fish the Mayo bridge in a boat or a yak, you can find a way to do so without hitting people's lines with your paddle. But if the bridge is filled wall to wall with fishermen and you really don't see a safe way to get there without disrupting another man's fishing, then MAYBE you think to yourself, "These guys were here first and I don't want to invade their space. I'll just fish somewhere else." It's just courtesy, Neil.
> 
> ...


I have fished that general stretch of river for several years well before the crowds come. I've caught my share of stripers off that bridge. And during the shad run lets say I stop by there on almost a daily basis...

to answer some of your questions...

your original post says that the boat couldnt navigate through the bridge.... made no mention of waving paddles in a harrassing type manner, its implied that he was trying to get through the lines.... When a waterway under a bridge is not fishable due to the amount of lines, i think that's a problem. I don't care if its you, me anyone fishing it. The bridge is for vehicular traffic, a boat trying to go up/down river, all trump a fishermen (for the 2 seconds it takes to reel in). Everyone fishes inlets and doesn't just leave their lines in. Your original post, and my response to it, are not exactly what was portrayed in your response. If the boaters were being idiots.... Well you know how the james is during shad/striper season.

Have I called DGIF. YES

Have I spoken to and gotten in a bit of a dissagreement with several of the LEO's that patrol there? YES

Do people poach on that bridge? OF COURSE THEY DO

I don't know if you know me, or I know you, but as people who fish the James lets not pretend why there is an influx of fishermen during certain times of the year at certain locations.


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

As a kayak angler, and a boat angler, and a shore angler, I do my best to respect everyone when I am on the water. I spend most of my time in my yak so this reply will be from that perspective. If I am coming up on someone in a boat that is anchored and fishing, I try to pause to see which way they are casting and pass to the side that they are not casting. If they are casting in all directions, I do my best to clear far enough away that I will not encroach on them. However, I do know that in Rudee near the bridge in particular, this is sometimes difficult and have inadvertently come closer than intended. Also when fishing on the ocean side of the bridge, people fishing the rocks can (given enough lead) cast across the channel. If I am fishing that area, I try to stay as close to the opposite side of the rocks, as possible, however I have just as much right to fish that area as those casting from the rocks. If they happen to be chucking a large enough weight, they could get close to me and it pisses me off to no end to be on the opposite side of the water way and have someone start heaving right near me. My thought is that we should do our best to share the water way. With all of this said, I think that it is our duty to voice our concerns in the moment. There was a time that I came up to a spot in Lynnhaven and anchored up on a grass line where no one was only to find a report online the next day about this "asshat" that squatted in the spot this fella was drifting. When I came up to that spot there was no one in sight. It turns out that the fella in question had drifted around the corner before coming back up and seeing me anchored up and instead of just saying something to me, he just festered and got all internet commando about it later. I replied to his post online and simply said that had he just informed me that though he was out of sight when I pulled up, that he indeed was drifting that bank, that I would have happily moved and was not the "asshat" that he made me out to be. 

My rule of thumb is that I will do what I think is right. If someone does something to irritate me, I will let them know as kindly as possible and try to work it out. If I do something that pisses someone off and they identify it to me, I will do my best to right the wrong. No one has rights to a specific spot if it is a public area except the person who was there first. Give space and try to share. Plus, there are plenty of good spots around and some of the fun is going to your honey hole, finding it occupied and having to go find a new honey hole. THere is a post in lynnhaven that I go to frequently that I never would have found if it were not for someone being in my previous favorite spot!


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

NTKG said:


> I have fished that general stretch of river for several years well before the crowds come. I've caught my share of stripers off that bridge. And during the shad run lets say I stop by there on almost a daily basis...
> 
> to answer some of your questions...
> 
> ...


I apologize if I didn't relate the situation accurately the first time. I did say the kid was waving his paddle back and forth thru the air to navigate thru the lines, i.e. hitting lines with his paddle so he would know where they were. But they could have easily gone up a section of the bridge that didn't wasn't loaded with anglers and then traveled parallel to the bridge as desired. I really wouldn't compare inlets to this section of the bridge/river as inlets serve a navigational purpose. Where were these boaters going to go beyond the bridge? Nowhere, that's where. They wanted to fish where people were already fishing. In that case, you and I disagree. I don't think a boater's right to fish there trumps a bridge angler's right, despite the "purpose" of the bridge. If they want to fish the bridge, they need to find a way to do it courteously.

Anyway, what did the DFIG say? I'm just curious as to why they would allow poaching or turn a blind eye. 

I'm not reading your last comment...people are there because of the stripers, shad, perch, etc. Like I said though, I don't fish the bridge until slot season opens. Before then, I fish via the yak. Looking for a cow. Unsuccessfully.  We don't really know each other, but we've PMed a couple times. I was on the bridge last night. Nothing happening. Most exciting thing was a 4 lb cat caught by a bridge angler to my left. I had two white perch ripped from my hooks. Dunno what happened there.


----------



## Wethook (Oct 6, 2011)

I think of a fisherman's casting radius like an individuals personal space or personal bubble. You know... that 2' radius around you that aside from your significant other (and even them, only on occasions) that you don't want anyone that close to you. For the most part, people try not to invade other people's personal space and I do my very best to respect other people's space. But alas, there is always that guy that wants to stand right up your @$$ in the grocery line. I think the same goes for fishing and is applicable in any form (shore, boat, yak). If I see a guy fishing from the shore or from a floating vessel of some sort, I will do my best to keep my boat & my casts out of his/her casting range. If he/she is pulling up fish after fish and I am getting nada... ahwell, my loss, I will respect their space... but you know as soon as they leave I will pounce on that like a fat kid on a cupcake. I would like the same respect in return. If I am anchored up, please try to stay clear. By no means will I try to toss anything at anyone, because I'm here to fish, not fight or talk to police. An easy comment, something along the lines of "any luck?" to acknowledge the person is there, then maybe asking for a little space in a conversational manner typically does the trick. However, don't return the respect I give to you, the worst thing you get out of me is a smart @$$ remark. Once again, I'm here to fish, relax and have some fun. I have had some boats/yaks troll past where I am fishing... is it bad form? eh... If you were on the cereal isle looking for the captain crunch and I wanted the cocoa puffs, I wouldn't walk in front of you, I'd go around and try to be as polite as possible... but if you were in front of the cinnamon toast crunch... good luck to ya bro... I'm hitting you with my cart... I love that stuff.

The other thing that I have found interesting, is the people who feel they are entitled to fish/cast in areas like ramps or are for boat traffic. I get it, a lot of people fish the rail, it is a fun thing to do, cheap too, you don't need a boat, you can catch good fish there. Awesome! But do they have the right to cast at people or boats trying to merely get in/out of the inlet?! No way... Just like a person shouldn't play catch on the shoulder of the interstate. (I'm going to throw my baseball at your car because I was here first when no one was on I264... jeez... inconsiderate automobile owners.) Should a car park in the middle of the interstate either? Nope... they are putting themselves in danger too. Pull over, out of the way (use the emergency lane!). Same goes for the waterway... All kindsa boats anchored up where traffic is coming in and out... dude, slide over out of the way. And give some of the guys fishing from the shore some space... it won't hurt ya to fish outside their casts. 

I had a guy yell at me 2 weeks ago for trying to launch my boat when he was fishing off the end of the ramp. "You have a boat, you can fish anywhere!"... Well hells bells man, let me get the thing in the water and out of the way! ha. It's a boat ramp... not a fishing pier. 

I can see where every has an decent argument. I think in the grand scheme of things fisherman all have a bond, like to share info and tell lies...err... I mean fish tales. There are always a few people who can start a riot. I know from my experience... I see 1 rude person for every 15-20 nice people I meat out on the water. You come across a 16' white skiff with dark blue gunnels that says "For sale by Owner's Wife" then that's me... slide on by and BS with me... I promise I won't sling lead at ya... unless you try to take my cinnamon toast crunch... god I love that stuff.


----------



## Wethook (Oct 6, 2011)

Whoops, double post... oh well... fun way to start off my work day.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow this thread sure has blown up. 

I should say, the fellas didn't cast at me. If they did, I would have reacted as any LEO would. With that said, I guess responding verbally was probably not the most peaceful alternative, but I don't like being cursed at. That's just me. I did mention that I wasn't anywhere near the guys casting range. I was fishing the boats, not in the little creek where he was at. They were lighting up the land on the other side and not the water. 

Before I fished off of a yak, I was an avid shore/pier fisherman. I know what its like to have someone encroach your casting perimeter. I was no where near this dude's "area" and neither were the three other experienced yakkers I was with. We were guessing that the fellow was just maybe a few sheets into the wind and his beer goggles had his ocular strength kinda high making him think we were right at the edge of his little pond. 

If anyone is offended by my post, please excuse my awkward sense of humor.


----------



## Capsfan95 (Mar 16, 2013)

Although this is not in Virginia, I was fishing with my 8 year old nephew at Fletcher's boat house in DC and a passing boat passed by and I started to here yelling. A possibly drunk man was yelling at me ( I'm 17) while riding by to enter the cove but I could not understand him. Although I should not have mouthed the words I should have as I am not going to yell, I don't understand the problems with common courtesy among all types of fisherman. Almost everywhere I fish I see rudeness and poaching alike.


----------



## Roblovesfishing (Apr 21, 2012)

So as a new yaker I don't really know all the proper etiquette As I have never owned a boat. So I fished the inlet a few times now from my kayak and more often then not there were more than twenty yaker s on the water. When I was anchored and another yaker came by trolling it was not that big a deal I either pulled my line up or just told him where my lines were. Most of the time a simple letting a person know verbally will fix the problem and not being a d&@k about goes a long way. At one point I had anchored up and was fishing the grass about 100yards from some shore fisherman and off to there left. I coasted at the grass had a hit set the hook only to find out I was crossed with this guys line. He said I think you have me I apologized detangled our lines and said I didn't realize I was in ur space and I will move. No confrontation no cursing no problems. Now had this guy started casting at me and hit me that could have created a big problem! No one has perfect cast control and put it where they want 100% of the time. Michael Jordan is the best basketball player ever and he missed shots! Now I am a very nice easy going fellow and I don't seek confrontation but casting lead at someone whether they're being an a-hole or not is just not cool. We are all fisherman and we can fish the same waters jus show respect and speak up, that guy could've just been pissed and cursing me out and not said nothing and I would have never known! By the way I have a few friends who kayak fish and conceal carry while doing so! You never know who is crazy and who isn't and that one time u cast at someone and hit them and its gonna be the crazy one with a gun.


----------

